# Anna-Maria Zimmermann Sensations-Comeback nach Hubschrauber-Absturz



## Mandalorianer (7 Apr. 2011)

*Anna-Maria Zimmermann Sensations-Comeback 
nach Hubschrauber-Absturz ​*


Sie lag nach dem Hubschrauber-Absturz im Koma. Jetzt plant DSDS-Star Anna-Maria Zimmermann (22) ihr Comeback. Plakate für die Show hängen schon!


Leser-Reporter Sebastian Czaja (26) aus Duisburg entdeckte das Poster, auf dem Anna-Maria Zimmermann für das Sommerfest „Oberhausen Olé“ (9. Juli) angekündigt wird.

BILD fragte bei Zimmermanns Manager Alexander Frömelt (37) nach. Der bestätigt: „Den ersten Auftritt wird es sogar schon Anfang Juni geben.“ Weitere Einzelheiten will er aber erst Ende April bekanntgeben.

Dabei hat es lange so ausgesehen, als ob die Karriere von Anna-Maria Zimmermann nach Hubschrauber-Absturz, Koma und mehrfachen Operationen an Halswirbelsäule und Arm vielleicht schon beendet wäre. Monatelang konnte sie den Arm gar nicht mehr bewegen.

Jetzt das Sensations-Comeback – 8 Monate nach dem furchtbaren Unfall.




*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------

